# Signal drops after TurboHD upgrade.



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed "the signal has been lost, please press the up or down button" messages coming up more frequently since the TurboHD upgrade.

I have found this repeatedly in the last week since the upgrade message occured.

I push the down button and I get the Dish Channel and then push the up and I am back at channel four when I was previously on a higher channel.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You may have to try a hard reboot - unplug the receiver, wait 30 seconds, and plug it back in and let it go through its procedure. When there's been a software upgrade, sometimes this needs to be done.

Also check this thread on the new software.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Do a check switch that fixed mine


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

I've had the signal loss problem for the past week and only got the turbo upgrade this morning on my 622.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ehb224 said:


> I've had the signal loss problem for the past week and only got the turbo upgrade this morning on my 622.


Next time you get the "signal lost" popup press menu, 6, 1, 1 and it will tell you the satellite and transponder that you are having problems with. It could be that your dish need re-peaking.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Bill R said:


> Next time you get the "signal lost" popup press menu, 6, 1, 1 and it will tell you the satellite and transponder that you are having problems with. It could be that your dish need re-peaking.


Done that, It's been on 110, 119, AND 61.5! 61.5 has been the worst but it's been happening on all three and only since the turbo announcement.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I started getting the problem last night. I only noticed it on 129 but that might be because both channels I was watching were on that sat. It was happening every 5 min or so and every now and then every 30 seconds.

I still have 5.12

Check switch didn't work.
Signals are in the 50's on 129 for the transponders I was on.


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the club. The "We have a ****ty 129 satellite Club". Someday we'll get a good signal. Not sure I'll be around for it.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Brad B said:


> Welcome to the club. The "We have a ****ty 129 satellite Club". Someday we'll get a good signal. Not sure I'll be around for it.


I'm not sure it's the sats problem. I can let it set with the lost signal message for 5 minutes and it will continue to say it, but if I just change the channel and come back the signal is fine, and like I said the signal strength is staying a constant 50+ on my receiver.

Also it doesn't explain why EHB was seeing it on all of the sats.


----------



## vulcan1500 (Jan 5, 2006)

My VIP211 will do this as well. When I push the guide button, the pictures suddenly comes back!


----------



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I will try the hard reset.

To be clear, I NEVER got this issue since upgrading to HD with new dishes and 722 receivers about 6 months ago. Signal strengths were always good.

It was only after the TurboHD software upgrade that it started.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

it's been doing it all evening on mine.. I'v been watching Encore... 61.5W.. very annoying. almost like rain fade but it's clear outside.. not sure if there are any storms over the uplink center


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine had been doing the same when TurboHD upgrade first happend. I called in a tech walked be through a a few things. Didn't seem like much but so far it has been good.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

dont know. I havent received the software update yet on my 622


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

Guess I could be a member of this club too, though I initially thought it was related to the new 612 receiver we added for the living room. We've been watching all our TV in there since the install, so I believed the "lost signals" were due to a flaky receiver. So yeah, add one more voice to the chorus.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I haven't had the problem since Wednesday night. I thought maybe I got the 6.12 upgrade on Thursday but nope still on 5.12.


----------



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well so far so good since the hard reset.

Hopefully that is all it took.

Let you know if it happens again.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't think it was related to the software upgrade. My 622 and my 722 are now at 6.12 and I had the dropouts when they were at 5.12. I think it might have been an uplink problem or possibly the moving around of stuff Dish has been doing since the Eastern Arc birds went online.


----------



## oldsmoboat (Jun 20, 2008)

Did a hard reset yesterday and that fixed it.
It came back tonight and a hard reset did no good.
Software is 6.10

EDIT
Now my 942 is doing it too.


----------



## oldsmoboat (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool, now I have audio problems on my 722 also.
I turn on the TV and the audio is hosed. I just get a clicking noise till I change channels then it works OK. Well, except the for the complete loss of the sat signal.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

oldsmoboat said:


> Cool, now I have audio problems on my 722 also.
> I turn on the TV and the audio is hosed. I just get a clicking noise till I change channels then it works OK. Well, except the for the complete loss of the sat signal.


That's because the signal has been 'turborcharged'. It's now too fast to hear or for your dish to receive! :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldsmoboat (Jun 20, 2008)

ehb224 said:


> That's because the signal has been 'turborcharged'. It's now too fast to hear or for your dish to receive! :lol: :lol:


My faith in nitrous has been restored. 

We are moving at the end of the month and I have scheduled Dish to move our service. We are used to the package, the remote and the DVR. But, Comcast is looking good at this point.
All we have available at our present house is satellite TV and internet. The new place has satellite, cable and DSL.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

i got turbo'ed today..now the pic is about 6inch by 6 inch in the left hand corner of my 16 x9 screen..way to go Dish :eek2:

anyway a hard reset took care of it


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Deke Rivers said:


> i got turbo'ed today..now the pic is about 6inch by 6 inch in the left hand corner of my 16 x9 screen..way to go Dish :eek2:
> 
> anyway a hard reset took care of it


Exact same problem is happening to me; my 622 was updated two nights ago. Yesterday, my screen was shrunk into the upper left hand corner. A hard reset took care of it, but this morning the same thing occurred. Anyone have a permanent solution . . . ?


----------



## oldsmoboat (Jun 20, 2008)

hejohnmeyer3 said:


> Exact same problem is happening to me; my 622 was updated two nights ago. Yesterday, my screen was shrunk into the upper left hand corner. A hard reset took care of it, but this morning the same thing occurred. Anyone have a permanent solution . . . ?


Directv?
:lol:


----------



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

The hard reset seems to have worked.

No dropped signals since the last post that I was doing the hard reset.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

Did the hard reset on my 622 and I still have the problem. If I wait every now and then the signal will pop back in. Most times it just stays on the lost signal message until I give up and move on. I have found that a lot of the transponders on 129 seem to be extremely low levels. Maybe 2 transponders will register a 31. the others are 0 or 1. The channels I seem to have the most problem with are a bunch of the new HD stuff Dish started offering recently. Plus MGM seems to come and go. I called Dish support and the tech walked me through a check switch and they all came back. Until the next evening I went back to HBOZ and it was gone and a check switch would not bring it back. Then a couple of days ago the 508 did it while we were watching a local station. I did a check switch and it came back. Do I actually have a switch going or is the LNB for the sat 129 dieing? Who knows? I have a tech scheduled for tomorrow and I'm paying for the visit so I am waiting to see if this is going to be a huge party throwing parts at it. Funny it just seems to have come up since the new HD stuff was added. But then it may be because we had nothing on those channels and we didn't see the problem before. Maybe they are weaker transponders? I tried to figure out what transponders were having most of the trouble and it seems to be mostly concentrated on 22. Guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## kevver (Aug 31, 2008)

It happened to me a couple times since the beginning of August. A hard reset on the 211 works. 
Also when changing channels, the pic goes dark for a longer period than before. Sometimes the new channel comes up, goes dark @ silent for a couple _more_ seconds, then comes back. The time it takes for the pic & sound to come up is sometimes as much as _12 seconds_after the channel is changed.


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

The tech has come and gone and it turned out that all that had happened was one side of the mounting foot the mast is attached to had sunk a little bit. Satellite 129 is a pretty difficult bird to align to at this location because of its elevation. The tech moved the dish to a new location on the roof and tweaked everything up and I now have 129 humming with nearly the same signal levels I'm getting from 110/119. I went from a high of 30 on a couple of transponders to now most of them are up around 45-50. all channels that are supposed to be there are there now.

Now back to our regular HD viewing. 

Mike


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm having the same trouble since the software upgrade. Hard resets do no good.

My parents have a different model and they've called several times with the same trouble since theirs was upgraded.


----------

